# Oil Pressure Light!!



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

So about 2 weeks ago, I was driving home from work, and my oil pressure light beeped and came on. It was the red blinking oil tin looking thing. So I pulled over right away, checked oil level. It was a tiny bit low, so I filled it. The light still stayed on. I drove it over to my mechanic's shop (which was close), and he said it could be nothing, or maybe more, so I left it there overnight, and he looked at it.
So I got it back from my mechanic, and he's not exactly sure what's happening with it. He put in a new Oil Pressure Sender and changed the oil (it was due anyway) to 20W50 Synthetic (10W30 before), but the problem is still there! He's not sure what else could be wrong, since it has more than enough oil pressure, and he thoroughly tested it.
With a new sender in place, and the light still on, I don't know where to go from here. It's driving me crazy, and I'm afraid that I'm damaging the car, even though it's been tested and has enough oil volume and pressure. Is the next step to replace the oil pump? If so, how much do those usually run for, and how hard are they to install?
Please help!! Thank you!


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Oil Pressure Light!! (GruvenVR6)*

I have been told that non OEM oil filters can cause your oil pressure warning light problem. What kind of oil filter is on your S4? Also, a clogged oil inlet screen causes this problem on the 1.8l A4 turbos. Changing your oil pump will be expensive and I don't see how that is the cause of the problem if you know for sure that the pressure is good. In my experience the Audi V6 engine has had more its share of
oil pressure problems. For your S4 and the A4 12 and 30 valve V6
engines Audi designers added an oil pressure safety valve along with an oil pressure control valve and changed the routing of the oil passageways to and from the oil filter. Possibly a control or safely valve is sticking. I do not agree with VW and Audi long oil change intervals. There can be a lot of varnish and sludge inside the engine and the oiling system is fairly intricate.


----------



## BarneyBumps (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: Oil Pressure Light!! (GruvenVR6)*

Hi
Sounds like you are describing my A6 to me from about 8 months ago. Drove me nuts too !! I had new oil, pressure checked etc etc and in the end needed a new oil pump. The pump was fine but the valve/switch that regulates oil flow inside engine was intermittantly not working so sometimes oil was not reaching top part of engine.
Audi in their wisdom build this switch into the pump so whole lot needed replacing. Swell. Cost me over £400 fitted ($700ish?).
Radiator went 3 months later - dumped the Audi and now back with Passats - 6months and not cost me a penny yet in maintenance. God bless 'em.
Hope this helps but I hope this is not the problem with yours for the sake of your wallet !
Cheers


----------

